# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Need help with falling wall

## dazzwoodwardpho

We have a wall on our high side of the property neighbor has built up, the wall is made from old railway sleepers and is rotten and leaning over. Council doesn't want to know about it, neighbors don't care and won't fixit

----------


## Bros

Doesn't help us a lot how about some photo's? 
The more the better.

----------


## droog

So who benefits from the retaining wall ?  https://qldsurveying.com.au/retaining-wall-disputes/

----------


## dazzwoodwardpho

It is the Neighbours wall, they ran an excavator over the wall in 2009 and caused it to move pushing our front side fence into our house; long story short we paid to fix our own fence made them after 2 years of asking to fix the wall; which under protest from them they diy fixed it them selves by pouring [iers behind it and fixing the uprights with threaded rod.

----------


## dazzwoodwardpho

the Neighbours benefit from the wall

----------


## droog

> the Neighbours benefit from the wall

  There is your answer, I suggest you seek advice as per the information in the ink I posted.

----------


## dazzwoodwardpho

> There is your answer, I suggest you seek advice as per the information in the ink I posted.

  Funny I called them today and they are all booked out till mid January

----------

